# Ramshorn snail changing color



## uklau (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi, I bought a nice colored ramshorn snail about 6 months. Now, the shell turns into dark brown color & "looks" unhealth. I guess it is lack of certain nutrition. It is doing fine in my planted tank & is as active as before. I bough another 2 golden apple snails, which are beautiful. Can someone advise how I can take a better care of those snail to maintain a healthy shell? In the meanwhile, I just pray hard that the apple snail will not have the same problem as my ramshorn snail. Thanks.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

you may want to consider a calcium additive. Snails need alot of calcium for there shells to be healthy.


----------



## uklau (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks, Chiahead. I'm sorry, i know nothing about calcium additive. If this is a long/complecated topic, i hope you don't mind refer me to some links for further reading. Otherwise, do you mind to share with me what you have in hand on this matter? Is this harmful to fish & plant if overdose (do I get to overdose it easily?)?


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

If your PH is above 7.2 the shells should be fine.

Adding liquid calcium and feeding high calcium food such as kale may also help but I don't bother with it in my snail tanks that have a high enough PH.

The ramshorn you bought....was it sold to you as a red ramshorn? I bought three adults and found they became brown as they got older....perhaps this was down to the breeder keeping reds and browns together? Saying that though the offspring of the browny-reds are very red.


----------



## uklau (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks, Shrimp&snails. My pH is about 6.9 to 7.0. So the calcium additive mentioned by Chiahead is actually the Calcium supplement used in marine aquarium. I'll try that out. Can I follow the dosage as stated on the bottle for planted tank?
I couldn't find a genuine red ramshorn snails (yet to find one). So, I settled down with the one, which I believe is similar to what you are having.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Shrimp&Snails said:


> If your PH is above 7.2 the shells should be fine.
> 
> Adding liquid calcium and feeding high calcium food such as kale may also help but I don't bother with it in my snail tanks that have a high enough PH.
> 
> The ramshorn you bought....was it sold to you as a red ramshorn? I bought three adults and found they became brown as they got older....perhaps this was down to the breeder keeping reds and browns together? Saying that though the offspring of the browny-reds are very red.


This might be true in UK because high ph water has high calcium, but it might not be the case in Singapore. Some Asian countries have very low calcium in the water and have high ph.

-Pedro


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Shrimp&Snails said:


> If your PH is above 7.2 the shells should be fine.
> 
> Adding liquid calcium and feeding high calcium food such as kale may also help but I don't bother with it in my snail tanks that have a high enough PH.
> 
> The ramshorn you bought....was it sold to you as a red ramshorn? I bought three adults and found they became brown as they got older....perhaps this was down to the breeder keeping reds and browns together? Saying that though the offspring of the browny-reds are very red.


This might be true in UK because high ph water has high calcium, but it might not be the case in Singapore. Some Asian countries have very low calcium in the water and have high ph.

-Pedro


----------



## uklau (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks, everyone for sharing your thoughts & experiences. Can I use Kent Marine Liquid Calcium for my freshwater planted tank? Or is there any other cheaper way of achieving the same result? Most importantly, how much should I dose it?


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

Check out applesnail.net here is a link to a tread about high calcium foods.
Applesnail.net :: View topic - Foods with Calcium levels LIST
Also, yes, you can use the marine liquid calcium at recommended doses in your planted tank. I would suggest you pour the liquid calcium into a small cup or bowl with some tank water already in it. mix and then add to the water stream of the tank (that will dispurse it quicker). The reason I say mix the liquid calcium with tank water first, then add to the tank, is that the calcium can burn the snails if it hits them directly without being diluted.

As for your 2nd question, is there a cheaper way.. Yes. You can add crushed coral to your filter or tank. I hear the ARGONITE coral is better. The coral (any kind) will slowly dissolve, as it does this it will release calcium into the water and slowly raise your ph, but it will stabilize at a certain place (ph7.8) I think so it will not go higher. You will need to replace the coral over time, but I think it is some time. I have only just started to use it so I know it works, but have no idea for how long.. I have read it does take a long time. And not a ton is needed either. I added about a 1/2 cup to my 5g tank and that took care of the problem. 
Snails are so much fun, good luck and enjoy!


----------



## uklau (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, Musket. You are a star!


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

Aww, make me blush!
You're welcome.


----------



## Musket (Jun 7, 2006)

Let us know how things are going.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

You can buy cuttlebone from a pet store and let a small chunk float in your tank. My snails rasp at it every once in a while.


----------



## uklau (Sep 26, 2006)

Musket said:


> Also, yes, you can use the marine liquid calcium at recommended doses in your planted tank. I would suggest you pour the liquid calcium into a small cup or bowl with some tank water already in it. mix and then add to the water stream of the tank (that will dispurse it quicker). The reason I say mix the liquid calcium with tank water first, then add to the tank, is that the calcium can burn the snails if it hits them directly without being diluted.


Hi, I'm back. Had been busy with work lately. I went to a nearby LFS over the weekend but they do not have liquid calcium. They suggested me to use CaCo3 instead. Can I try this? I hope a moderate use of this will not increase the pH.


----------



## uklau (Sep 26, 2006)

sarahbobarah said:


> You can buy cuttlebone from a pet store and let a small chunk float in your tank. My snails rasp at it every once in a while.


Thank, Sarah (correct me if I've gotten your name wrongly). Any idea if I can use the cuttlebone from a fresh cuttlefish I bought from market? I guess there are the same, aren't they (I might be wrong).


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

sarahbobarah said:


> You can buy cuttlebone from a pet store and let a small chunk float in your tank. My snails rasp at it every once in a while.


I may give that a try. My tank I know runs low on calcium as my ramshorns have brittle shells. pH is a bit on the low side but not by much.

Just bought a Gold Mystery Snail so I want to keep him/her happy.


----------

